# Cedar Bayou Discussion.



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Cedar Bayou is a natural pass connecting Mesquite Bay to the Gulf of Mexico. Throughout recorded history is has been opened and closed by both natural and man-made influences. It was last re-opened in 2014 and has been the topic of much discussion since. Aaron Horine, Quentin Hall, Captain Jay Watkins, John Blaha, and Shane sit down to talk about this historic and celebrated pass from an engineering, science, biology, and fishing contexts.

https://soundcloud.com/user-978708922/episode-21-cedar-bayou


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Listening to this right now at work. Very good information, I hope they do something with it to keep it open permanently. I definitely noticed the after effects around the surrounding bays and back lakes.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

I've been wanting to check that place out but still have not


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

'Nano-Skiff' said:


> I've been wanting to check that place out but still have not


It’s not really about fishing Cedar Bayou, it’s the benefits it has had on the adjacent bay systems. The changes since it was reopened have been amazing.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah, I didn't mean for fishing. I've just been wanting to go out there to see it and be there. I never catch fish anyway


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

'Nano-Skiff' said:


> Yeah, I didn't mean for fishing. I've just been wanting to go out there to see it and be there. I never catch fish anyway


Me either


----------

